# الرد علي شبهة ضع يدك تحت فخذي



## apostle.paul (29 أبريل 2014)

*قسم البطاركة الاولين*

*تاريخيا ولغويا *​*موضوعنا يتلخص فى طريقة قسم البطاركة الاولين الذى ذكرت مرتين كالاتى*
*وقال ابراهيم لعبده كبير بيته المستولي على كل ما كان له. ضع يدك تحت فخذي*.[1]​*ويتكرر نفس طريقة القسم مرة اخرى فى حادثة يعقوب وابنه يوسف*
*ولما قربت ايام اسرائيل ان يموت دعا ابنه يوسف وقال له ان كنت قد وجدت نعمة في عينيك فضع يدك تحت فخذي واصنع معي معروفا وامانة. لا تدفني في مصر*[2]​
*فهذة الطريقة ليست خاصة بابينا ابراهيم فهى طريقة البطاركة الاولين فى القسم*
*ولمن لا يعرف معنى البطاركة الاولين فهى لقب اطلق على الاباء الاولين ابراهيم واسحق ويعقوب *

*الموضوع قبل ان اناقشه لغويا ساناقشه تاريخيا لان هذا هو ما يهمنى*

*لم يقل جاهلا كان ما كان ان هذة الطريقة مخلة بالاداب او غير شريفة او غير اخلاقية *

*فهذة كلمات فقط الجهلاء عديمى المعرفة والثقافة وهى كثيرون *

*فهذة الطريقة كانت معروفة فى وسط الحضارات الشرقة القديمة ولم يقل احد بانها طريقة منحلة او غير شريفة*

*بالعكس حينما تدرس اى نص تدرسه فى ضوء خلفيته التاريخية وليس فى ضوء مقاييسك الشخصية*

*فمقياسك الشخصى لا شئ بالنسبة للخلفية التاريخية للنص التى تهم الباحث اولا واخيرا*

*لذلك انا كباحث فى الكتاب المقدس ومهتم بتاريخه اقدر ان اجزم بان هذة الطريقة لم يقل شخصا انها طريقة غريبة او غير شريفة او توصم ابراهيم او يعقوب بالعار *

*لذلك اهتمامى سيكون بالشق التاريخى اكثر من اللغوى*

*تاريخيا /*
*اولا فى حضارات الشرق القديم المصريين والسريان والعبرانين عضو التناسل يحمل نوعا من التقديس بين القدماء  *
*It points to the generating member, which, as the organ of the generative strength of nature had a kind of sacredness among the ancients[3] *​*سجل لبدو مصرى فى العصور الحديثة ان فى القسم يضع يده على العضو التناسلى *
It is recorded of the Egyptian Bedouin in modern times, that in a solemn asseveration or oath he places his hand upon the generative organ (Sonnim.: ‘Travels,’ ii. p. 474)[4] ​*وايضا مرجع اخر لسبنس جونز*
*the practice alleged to exist among the modern Egyptian Bedouins of placing the hand upon the membrum virile in solemn forms of asseveration[5] *​*وايضا قال سوبيريل ان هذا الشكل من القسم بين البدو المصريين كان موجود وكتب ذلك جورج جراى*
*who cites an instance of a similar form of oath among the Bedouins in Egypt; also the following extract from the Journals of Expeditions in North-west and West Australia, by George Grey[6]*​*وساذكر عادة جرى اتباعها فى الجنوب الغربى من استراليا لطريقة القسم ان هذة الطريقة بالظبط تم ملاحظتها فى الجنوب الغربى لاستراليا حينما يقسم المواطن بالمودة لاخر او يتعهدهم ان يساعد اخر فى الثار لموت . الموطان يظل جالسا على الارض وكعبه مطوى تحته كما فى الطريقة الشرقية . الرجل الذى يروى الموت له يقترب قليلا وبوجه متفادى عنه ويجلس نفسه متصالب الرجلين فوق فخذ الاخر يضعون الفخذ للفخذ ويعصروا اجسادهم ببعضهم البعض الصدر الصدر وكلاهما يحولوا وجوهم وعيونهم تمتلئى بالدموع ولا يقال اى كلمة واحدة والشخص الذى يجلس فوق يضع يديه تحت فخذ صديقه ويظل جالسا لدقيقة او دقيقتين ثم ينهض وينسحب لمسافة قليلة بدون كلام *
*after quoting the verse from the A. V. the writer continues, ‘this is exactly the form that is observed in south-western Australia, when the natives swear amity to one another, or pledge themselves to aid one another in avenging a death. One native remains seated on the ground with his heels tucked under him in the eastern manner; the one who is about to narrate a death to him approaches slowly and with averted face, and seats himself cross-legged upon the thighs of the other; they are thus placed thigh to thigh, and squeezing their bodies together they place breast to breast—both then avert their faces, their eyes frequently fill with tears—no single word is spoken, and the one who is seated uppermost places his hands under the thighs of his friend; having remained thus seated for a minute or two, he rises up and withdraws to a little distance without speaking, but an inviolate pledge to avenge the death has by this ceremony passed between the two[7]*​*دى عادة مصرية بدوية وايضا عرفت فى حضارات غربية فى خلفيتهم الحضارية لا توصم الشخص بالعار وعدم الشرف*


*فهذا هو قول الجهلاء

* *العالم Knobel قال ان تبعا للفكرة اليهودية الارتباط فى الطقس بالعضو التناسلى بفضل الختان*
*Knobel. According to the Jewish idea (which the Targums, Jonathan, Jarchi, Tuch, etc., follow), the rite relates to the generative member in its relations to God, by virtue of circumcision[8] *​
*فالعبرانين امنوا بان عهد الختان اقيم مع ابراهيم واصبحت علامة العهد هى الختان فالقسم اصبح مرتبطا بعلامة الختان*
*النقطة الثانية الفخذ *
*الفخذ فى اسرائيل يشير الى الاجيال القادمة فهو رمز للاجيال القادمة الموعود بها فى اسرائيل فقسم العازر و يوسف كان قسما بامل ووعد ابراهيم واسرائيل*
*The thigh is the symbol of posterity; in Israel the symbol of the promised posterity, with the included idea of the promise, Gen. 46:26; Ex. 1:5. Eleazer and Joseph thus must swear by the posterity, the promise and the hope of Abraham and Israel.[9] *​*ويمكن ان يشير للقيادة والسلطة ووضع يده تخت فخذه قسم للولاء ان يكون الاول " دا تفسير ابن عزرا وكالفن مورفى "*​*A third interpretation considers the thigh as symbolising lordship or authority, and the placing of the hand under it as tantamount to an oath of fealty and allegiance to a superior (Aben Ezra, Rosenmüller, Calvin, Murphy)[10] *​*ملخص ما قيل ان العادة فى خلفيتها التاريخية لا تبدو انها عار فهى فى العصور الحديثة موجود بني البدو المصريين وعرفت فى حضارات قديمة فحينما يفسر نص يفسر بضوء خلفيته التاريخية*
*فيقول ماك ارثر ان هذا الرمز هى عادة مقبولة*
* التعهد الرسمى ذكر اسم الرب واضفى عليه صفة رسمية بمرمز معتاد مقبول*
*A solemn pledge mentioning the Lord’s name and formalized by an accepted customary gesture indicated just how serious an undertaking this was in Abraham’s eyes[11] *​
*فتاريخيا القسم مرتبطا برمز هو عادة قديمة جدا*
*القسم مصحوبا باشارة رمزية هو عادة قديمة جدا*
*Abraham is charging his servant to swear an oath accompanied by a symbolic gesture that is said to be a very ancient custom[12] *​

*ثانيا ارتباط العضو التناسلى فى ذهن اسرائيل هو فعل الختان الذى اصبح علامة للعهد الابراهيمى*

*والفخذ يشير الى الاجيال الموعودة فى اسرائيل فهو اشارة للذرية او الى السلطة *

*نحن لا نعرف على وجه الدقة ماذا كان فى عقلهم حينما قال له ضع يدك تحت فخذى هل كان يقصد فكرة الختان ام النسل الموعود ام السلطة فكلها تفسيرات للنص
*
*لذلك قال رايبيرن ان المعنى الكلى للاشارة غير واضح*
*However, the full meaning of the gesture is not clear[13] *​*او كما قال سبيسر رمز هذا الفعل ليس واضح
*​*Place your hand under my thigh. The symbolism of this act is not clear[14

]*​*وهذا لا يمكن لاحد الباحثين ان يجزم بماذا كان يقصد ابراهيم ويعقوب *
*المعنى الاول*
*يكمل رايبيرن ان البعض فسرها بانه يقصد ان الشخص الذى طلب القسم يدعو احفاده ليجعل فاعل القسم يحفظ القسم ويدعو لذريته ان تنتقم منه لو الذى اقسم فشل فى ان يحقق واجبه*
*Some interpret it to mean that the person ordering the oath (Abraham) is calling on his descendants to make the oath-taker (the servant) keep the oath, and calling for his posterity to avenge him if the oath-taker fails to perform his duty[15] *​*فهذا هو تفسير البعض

* *والتفسير الاخر ان الرمزية تفسر بان الذى اقسم** سيكون غير قادر على الانجاب ان لم يحفظ كلمته فى حالة ابراهيم ويعقوب كلاهما كانوا قريبين من الموت وصنعوا رؤية للمستقبل *
*Another interpretation is that the symbolism means that the oath-taker will be made incapable of having children if he does not keep his word. In the cases of Abraham and Jacob, both were near death and were making provision for the future.[16]

*​*لا احد يقدر ان يجزم ما هو المقصود بهذة الاشارة والرمز لانها تمت فى ازمنة سحيقة جدا لكن ماهو مؤكد لدينا انها عادة قديمة جدا معروفة فى الحضارات القديمة*

*لغويا /*
*ترجمة TVF حولت فخذة الى اعضائى التناسلية ويعلق رايبيرن ان المترجمين لابد وان يتحاشوا اى لفظ غير مناسب للقراءة العامة فى بعض اللغات يوجد طريقة لاستخدام كملة اخرى بدل الكلمات الصريحة التى تجعل الناس يفهمون تقديمها بطريقة مستاءة*
*tev’s rendering “between my thighs” causes people to think of the genitals. However, translators should avoid any expression that is unsuitable for public reading. In many languages there are euphemisms, or roundabout ways, for referring to the genitals that people understand without being offended[17]

*​*فهنا بيعترض على اى مترجم يبدل كلمة فخذ باى كلمة اخرى صريحة لان دى عادة اللغة انهم يعبرون عن الكلمات الصريحة بكلمات اخرى تفهم من سياقها*

*هذة الطريقة ليست معيبة ادبيا يعنى لما شخص جاهل يقولك الكتاب استخدم كلمات تلطيفية للتعبير عن الاعضاء التناسلية فهذا من فرط رقى كاتب هذا الكلام وليس عيبا ادبيا كما يتوهم نصرانى*

*فالكتاب يقول ان الرجل عرف امراته وليس نكحها*
*و يقول ان المراة تحفظ عفتها وليس فرجها*
*و يشير للاعضاء التناسيلة بكلمات غير صريحة  بدل من ان يقولك " اعضض بهن ابيك " و " امصص بظر اللات " فهذا رقى ادبى بدل من سفالات العرب بالسب بالاعضاء الجنسية صراحاً*

*فهذا ليس عيب بالعكس هذا رقى ادبى فى التعبير عن كلمات تبدو غير مستساغة للقارئ بتعبيرات اكثر رقيا *

*فالمقارنة التى انا عقدتها هو مقارنة بين شخص راقى فى تعبيراته الادبية وشخصا شوارعى بكل معنى الكلمة *

*فيمكن تلخيص الجزء اللغوى ان لا يصح ادبيا ان تبدل كلمة فخذ باى كلمة اخرى صريحة *
*ان حتى وان فهم من سياق النص انه يقصد عضوه التناسلى فلا يصرح بيه بل من رقى كاتب التوارة وليس كبعض الشوارعية ياتى بكلمة اخرى تشير اليه *

*النقطة الثالثة /*
*طريقة القسم ؟*

*هل طريقة القسم انه يمسك العضو التناسلى ؟ او يضع يده عليه او فقط يضع يده تحت فخذه وبالتالى هو سيكون قريبا من علامة العهد الالهى مع ابراهيم 

* *النص صراحة قال تحت فخذى ولا يوجد تعبير اخر نصيا يقول بغير ذلك

* *يقول وينهام انه طلب طبيعى " وليس امر شاذ " ان يفعل ابراهيم  . بوضح يده تحت فخذ ابراهيم الخدام يلمس عضوه لذلك يعطى القسم اجلال " وليس عار " خاص . فى الشرق القديم القسم الرسمى يكون بامساك بعض الاشياء المقدسة فى يد الفرد كمثل الكتاب المقدس قبل ان يؤخذ هذا العرف فى المحكمة لذلك العهد القديم خاصة ربط الله بالحياة  وابراهيم اختتن كعلامة العهد وضح يد الخادم تحت فخذه جعل العلاقة اكثر ترابطا مع افكار دينية اساسية " يقصد بالقسم على علامة العهد "*
*It is no ordinary request that Abraham is making, so he couches it with some delicacy. By putting his hand under Abraham’s thigh, the servant was touching his genitals and thus giving the oath a special solemnity. In the ancient Orient, solemn oaths could be taken holding some sacred object in one’s hand, as it is still customary to take an oath on the Bible before giving evidence in court. Since the OT particularly associates God with life (see the symbolism of the sacrificial law) and Abraham had been circumcised as a mark of the covenant, placing his hand under Abraham’s thigh made an intimate association with some fundamental religious ideas[18]

*​*فهنا الكاتب يقول ان الطريقة هو ان يضع يده تحت فخذه بالتالى سيكون قريبا من علامة العهد التى بالنسبة للعبرانيين شئ مقدس جدا يرمز للحياة *
*اما تفسير ابن عزرا فهو كالاتى*
שׂים נא ידך תחת ירכיִ ישׁ אמר רמז למילה ואילו היה כן היה נשׁבע בברית המילה לא בשׁם והקרוב אלי שׁהיה משׁפט בימים ההם לשׂום אדם ידו תחת ירך מי שׁהוא ברשׁותו והטעם אם אתה ברשׁותי שׂים נא ידך תחת ירכי והאדון יושׁב והירך על היד כטעם הנה ידי תחת רשׁותך לעשׂות רצונך וזה המשׁפט עדיין הוא בארץ הודו[19]​*وترجمة النص*
*Some say this refers to circumcision; but if this were so, he would have sworn by the covenant of circumcision, and not by Jehovah. What appears most probable to me, is that it was a custom in those days for a man to place his hand under the thigh of him in whose service he was: the meaning would then be, “if thou art in my service, place thy hand, I pray, under my thigh;” the master would thus be sitting with his thigh on the (servant’s) hand; the meaning being, “behold, my hand is under thy authority to do thy will;” and this custom still exists in India[20]*​*البعض قال ان هذا يشير الى الختان ولكن لو كان هذا لكان اقسم بختان العهد وليس بيهوه . ما يبدو ممكنا اكثر بالنسبة لى ان كان من عادة ذلك الزمان ان يضع الخادم يده تحت فخذ الذى يخدمه فيكون المعنى ان كنت فى خدمتى فضه يدك التى اصلى تحت فخذى ويضع السيد فخذه فوق يد الخادم فيكون المعنى اضع يدى تحت سلطتك*

*اضاف ابن عزرا ان هذا العرف موجود فى الهند*

*فنحن اثبتنا وجوده فى حضارة المصريين وفى جنوب غرب استراليا وفى الهند وابن عزرا رفض فكرة انه قسم على الختان الذى تبناه المفسرين المحدثين لانه راى ان النص يقول اقسم بيهوه وليس بعهد الختان وقال ان المعنى هو ان الخادم يقسم ان يكون تحت سلطة سيده *

*واختم واقول كما قال كالفن ان هذة العادة مازالت موجودة فى بعض المناطق فى الشرق هذة ليست عادة دنسة تنتقص اى شئ من مجد الله *
*this practice is still observed in certain parts of the East. That it was no profane rite, which would detract anything from the glory of God[21]

*​*لا يوجد شئ فى الكتاب يناقض الحق الالهى فى المسيح يسوع*
*طريقة القسم التى قام بها الاباء والبطاركة الاولين ليس عارا وليست دنسا بخلفيتهم الحضارية والتاريخية فهذة هى طريقة القسم الرسمية لديهم فى بيئتهم  *
*الكتاب المقدس قدم ابو الاباء ابينا ابراهيم فى اروع واجمل صورة الذى منه سياتى المسيا القدوس الذى فيه ستتبارك كل قبائل الارض *

*
* *[1]Arabic Bible (Smith & Van Dyke); Bible. Arabic. 1865; 2003 (Ge 24:2). Logos Research Systems, Inc.*​ 
*[2]Arabic Bible (Smith & Van Dyke); Bible. Arabic. 1865; 2003 (Ge 47:29). Logos Research Systems, Inc.*​ 
*[3]Lange, J. P., Schaff, P., Lewis, T., & Gosman, A. (2008). A commentary on the Holy Scriptures : Genesis (483). Bellingham, WA: Logos Research Systems, Inc.*​ 
*[4]Lange, J. P., Schaff, P., Lewis, T., & Gosman, A. (2008). A commentary on the Holy Scriptures : Genesis (483). Bellingham, WA: Logos Research Systems, Inc.*​ 
*[5]The Pulpit Commentary: Genesis. 2004 (H. D. M. Spence-Jones, Ed.) (296). Bellingham, WA: Logos Research Systems, Inc.*​ 
*[6]Spurrell, G. J. (1887). Notes on the Hebrew Text of the Book of Genesis (198). Oxford: Clarendon Press.*​ 
*A. V. = The Authorized Version of 1611.*​ 
*[7]Spurrell, G. J. (1887). Notes on the Hebrew Text of the Book of Genesis (198). Oxford: Clarendon Press.*​ 
*[8]Lange, J. P., Schaff, P., Lewis, T., & Gosman, A. (2008). A commentary on the Holy Scriptures : Genesis (483). Bellingham, WA: Logos Research Systems, Inc.*​ 
*[9]Lange, J. P., Schaff, P., Lewis, T., & Gosman, A. (2008). A commentary on the Holy Scriptures : Genesis (483). Bellingham, WA: Logos Research Systems, Inc.*​ 
*[10]The Pulpit Commentary: Genesis. 2004 (H. D. M. Spence-Jones, Ed.) (297). Bellingham, WA: Logos Research Systems, Inc.*​ 
*[11]MacArthur, J. (2006). The MacArthur study Bible : New American Standard Bible. (Ge 24:2-4). Nashville: Thomas Nelson Publishers.*​ 
*[12]Reyburn, W. D., & Fry, E. M. (1997). A handbook on Genesis. UBS handbook series (521). New York: United Bible Societies.*​ 
*[13]Reyburn, W. D., & Fry, E. M. (1997). A handbook on Genesis. UBS handbook series (521). New York: United Bible Societies.*​ 
*[14]Speiser, E. A. (2008). Genesis: Introduction, Translation, and Notes (178). New Haven; London: Yale University Press.*​ 
*[15]Reyburn, W. D., & Fry, E. M. (1997). A handbook on Genesis. UBS handbook series (521). New York: United Bible Societies.*​ 
*[16]Reyburn, W. D., & Fry, E. M. (1997). A handbook on Genesis. UBS handbook series (521). New York: United Bible Societies.*​ 
*tev Today’s English Version*​ 
*[17]Reyburn, W. D., & Fry, E. M. (1997). A handbook on Genesis. UBS handbook series (521). New York: United Bible Societies.*​ 
*OT Old Testament*​ 
*[18]Wenham, G. J. (2002). Vol. 2: Word Biblical Commentary : Genesis 16-50. Word Biblical Commentary (141). Dallas: Word, Incorporated.*​ 
*[19]Spurrell, G. J. (1887). Notes on the Hebrew Text of the Book of Genesis (199). Oxford: Clarendon Press.*​ 
*[20]Spurrell, G. J. (1887). Notes on the Hebrew Text of the Book of Genesis (199). Oxford: Clarendon Press.*​ 
*[21]Calvin, J., & King, J. (2010). Commentary on the First Book of Moses Called Genesis (2:13). Bellingham, WA: Logos Research Systems, Inc.*​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (25 سبتمبر 2014)

*برجاء تغير العنوان للرد علي شبهة ضع يدك تحت فخذي الرب يباركك*


----------



## أَمَة (26 سبتمبر 2014)

تم تغيير العنوان​


----------



## e-Sword (26 سبتمبر 2014)

*فخذ :

الفخذ ما فوق الركبة إلى الورك. وكان السيف يوضع عادة على الفخذ (خر 32:  27، قض 3: 16 و21، مز 45: 3). وقد رأى يوحنا الرائي الرب يسوع: "وله على  ثوبه وعلى فخذه اسم مكتوب: ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب" (رؤ 19: 16).   وعندما صارع الملاك يعقوب "ضرب حق فخذه، فانخلع حق فخذ يعقوب في مصارعته  معه.. عبر فنوئيل وهو يخمع على فخذه. لذلك لا يأكل بنو إسرائيل عرق النسا  الذي على حق الفخذ.. لأنه ضرب حق فخذ يعقوب على عرق النسا" (تك 32: 24-32).  وعرق النسا هو العصب الرئيسي في منطقة الورك.   ونقرأ أن شمشون ضرب الفلسطينين "ساقاً على فخذ ضرباً عظيماً" (قض 15: 8)، أي ضربهم بقسوة لا هوادة فيها.   وأمر الرب موسى أن يصنع لهرون وبنيه "سراويل من كتان لستر العورة من  الحقوين إلى الفخذين" (خر 28: 42 و 43).   والصفق على الفخذ كناية عن الندم والخزي (إرميا 31: 19). كما يشير إلى  الحزن والنوح (خر 21: 12).   وعندما أرسل إبراهيم عبده ليأخذ زوجة لابنه إسحق قال له: "ضع يدك تحت فخذي  فأستحلفك بالرب إله السماء وإله الأرض.. فوضع العبد يده تحت فخذ إبراهيم  مولاه وحلف له على هذا الأمر (تك 24: 2 و9). وكلك فعل يعقوب مع ابنه يوسف  بخصوص دفنه مع أبائه (تك 47: 29). و واضح أن ذلك الأمر كان يجعل القسم أشد  خطورة و أقوى إلزاماً. كما يرى البعض أن لالتصاق الفخذ بعضو التناسل، كان  وضع اليد تحت الفخذ يعني أنه في حالة النكث بالعهد، فإن أبناء الرجل- الذين  لم يولدوا بعد- سينتقمون له.   وكان كشف الذيل أو تعرية الفخذ للسبايا، إهانة شديدة وعاراً كبيراً (انظر  إش 47: 2و3). وفي شريعة الغيرة، كان الكاهن يستحلف المرأة ويقول لها:  "يجعلك الرب لعنة وحلفاً بين شعبك بأن يجعل الرب فخذك ساقطة وبطنك وارماً"  (عد 5: 20-28). وقد يعني "سقوط الفخذ" أن يصاب رحمها بالعقم أو أن يسقط  جنينها إن كانت حبلى.

*_ المرجع : دائرة المعارف الكتابية الجزء السادس ص 19 - 20 _*


فَخذ:  ذكرت  الفخذ في الكتاب المقدس في عدة مناسبات منها: (1) عادة وضع السيف عليها  (خر 32: 27 وقض 3: 16 و 21 ومز 45: 3). و(2) خلع الملاك حق فخذ يعقوب في  مصارعته إياه (تك 32: 25) ولهذا السبب حرّم اليهود على أنفسهم أكل عرق  النسا (تك 32: 31 و 32). و(3) الصفق على الفخذ للدلالة على هيبة الموقف (ار  31: 19 وحز 21: 12). و(4) اتخاذ الفخذ وسيلة في القسم يزيده أهمية ورهبة.  فكأنها معتبرة منشأ قوة التوليد. ففي استحلاف الكاهن للمرأة المتهمة  بالخيانة الزّوجية كانت اللعنة في حال ثبوت خيانتها أن فخذها تسقط وأما إذا  كانت بريئة فتحبل بزرع (عد 5: 21ـ 22 و 27ـ 28). وإذا وضع المستحلف يد  المحلّف تحت فخذه ألزمه بالقيام بالتعهد ضرورة. فهكذا استحلف إبراهيم عبده  (تك 24: 2ـ 9) ويعقوب ابنه يوسف (تك 47: 29ـ 31). ويعتقد بعض العلماء أن  القسم هذا كأنما يجعل نسل المستحلف ينتقم من المحلّف في حال نكثه بالعهد.  و(5) الكتابة على الثوب والفخذ (رؤ 19: 16) إشارة إلى أسماء التماثيل  والكتابات المنقوشة غالباً على أفخاذها.

*_ المرجع : قاموس الكتاب المقدس | دائرة المعارف الكتابية المسيحية _*
*


----------

